# 2 female rats needing a new home (very northern NY)



## MissaBees (Aug 27, 2009)

Due to circumstances beyond my control I am unable to care for my rats. This is so hard for me to do, but I know it has to be done. They come with a cage but it's a little on the small side. Usually they have free range of the whole top of my dresser. I was ordering a new cage, but I've since had a couple hospital visits and now bills to pay and other things on top of this. I just don't have the ability to properly care for them now. I've posted local adds but only got one response and that didn't work out. 

they're both albino and very littertrainable. (I had a larger cage, converted an old bird cage for them while I was living at home and they picked it up right away. Unfortunately I was not able to take the cage back with me when I came back up north) They're climbers. Fizzywigg and Driscoll are their names. Fizzy loves people, while Driscoll is a little shyer, but they are both easily handled. Both are around 6-8 months old I believe. 

I don't have a car so I can't really drive anywhere to meet you, sorry.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Goosemoose and ratshack are meant to be good for rehoming. Might be a good idea to post on those too, if you haven't already.


----------

